# Weird noises



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

One of my rats is making very odd noises tonight, sort of a loud gulping noise which could be a deeper squeak but it sounds more like a monkey whoop-whooping than anything else. She seems normal otherwise besides acting a little sleepy.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

is there anyway for you to record that so we can hear it too? it sounds slightly alarming the way you are describin it. it sounds like she's in respiratory distress and would need to be seen by a vet immediately. but without really hearing it for myself i can't tell if we're on the same wavelength or if i'm just interrupting your description differently. 

other then the noise, is her breathing labored? can you easily see her sides move when she breathes? is it faster then normal? are her feet or tail tip turning coloring color or going pale? is there anything blocking her airway? 

i hope i've only misinterrupted your discription but if i haven't i would call the emergency vet in to look at her right away.


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

no nothing else different, she was sleepy because i woke her up to take her out but besides the deeper noises, she moved around, ate cheerios and bit me, as usual. The noise doesn't come with each breath either, it's like maybe when she would normally squeak or something, but I don't know what she would be squeaking about.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't know then. has she been doing this weird noise long or is this something new?


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

just tonight, and since I've put her back, they've both been normal. Maybe a fluke or something, freaked me out though so I posted as soon as I sat down with them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Did they go away with time? My boys are sometimes snuffly after they wake up... just like their mommy. :roll:


----------



## iwuvmyrat (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi guys. My rat has been making weird noises too. It kind of sounds like a whimper, but it only happens at night. She has been eating regularly, and same with the bathroom. The door to her cage is open, so she can come and go when she pleases. I moniter her to make sure she does not chew on wires, and does not eat strange things. She is not overweight, and has acess to fresh food and clean water, chew toys, and a wheel that she hates.  I make sure to pet kiss and hug her every day, but I do not make any sudden movements around her, and I always make sure it is quiet where she is. I was also wondering at which length her teeth should be filed down? I have bought her five different types of chew toys, and she hates them all. Any and all advice would be exetremely appreciated. Thanks so much, and Twitch and Forensic, your babies are soo cute.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

spider was a sweet and adorable rat. thank you for the compliment. 

as for your issue with chew toys, my eariler rats were much the same way about them. then i gave them chicken bones left over after supper. they LOVED it and i never went back to the store bought chews. the bones are cheap and tasty for them so they munch munch munch. but even without chews rats will naturally try to keep their teeth weared down, they will chew on their bars and grind their teeth if they have nothing else but that can be very boring for them. an hey, the bones are free with the meat anyway.


----------



## iwuvmyrat (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot Twitch. I'm so sorry about your baby, Spider. That's what I hate about animals, their life spans. I usually don't buy chicken with bones, but I will from now on. I heard her grinding her teeth tonight, and I was a little worried, but I won't be now. Thanks again.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the teeth grinding sound could also be her bruxxing which is pretty much the rat's way to purr. it means the exact same thing.


----------

